# Can I post X pix here?...here goes...



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

All pix from X at Marina, CA 4.21.02...enjoy!










Don't laugh, those are slicks and this thing HAULS.









Five and dime...









Yeah, that's 510 guru's Dennis and Peggy Hale's pink one...









VERY well prepared car...

(Post to long...to be continued...)
steve77


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

*A few more X pix...*









A nice row of VSP'ers...
Still from MarinaX 4.21.02









SUUUMOK'N...









ABout 10 feet from the beam...









Three happy Z's...

This cross is held more or less monthly near Monterey, CA. Check it out!

steve77


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice Pics! I want a 510 when I have some extra money.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*SWEET!*

I WISH we had that many Nissan products at our events. Usually my car and maybe 1 or 2 other random cars at our events. Anyway, some sweet 510's rollling there!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Hey, my favorite lot! I love running there, the concrete has so much grip I was there that day too(in a purple sentra), but not on grid yet...you guys were also in group 6, right?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

I was with the people in the orange 510 wagon and the silver Z. They ran right before lunch and right after lunch, respectively. Don't remember which group. MAybe group 2 and 3?

steve77z


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool. I go there with the guys in the RSXs, if you've seen them. You didn't run?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

SWWEEET! I've heard somewhere that 510s have mediocre suspension and need alot of work to get them to perform... any comments?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Niiiiiiiice!! Can't wait until my next autocross in June.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

This was my first time out. For the first half of the day it was nice out, but for the second (mine) half it was pouring, as is evident in the photo, so the second half was way off on times from the first half... 

I have an auto with the Tok blues and Intrax springs and an FSTB and obviously it's a third gen so I have the IRS as well. 1998 se rims with 225/50zr16 kumhos as well (which I think helped a bit in the rain with there design and all) I also have CAI, Y, Cat, and greddy sp cat back. I did pretty well I would have to say for the first time in the rain, I ran three times, and the last time I was 10 seconds faster then my first time on a completely clean run. this was SCCA slush series this winter.

Mine is an auto and because of the track speeds I left mine in 2nd the whole time.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike is it just me or do you have rear domestic type of wheels with positive offset? if so why?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Maybe there's some slick-type tires on those 
It does look nice though.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Maybe there's some slick-type tires on those
> It does look nice though. *


It doesn't look half bad, but rear slicks on FWD car?

PS I'm not flaming... Just wanna learn


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Autocrossers use slicks(not the same kind used for drag racing) on all four tires...and maybe he didn't mount the front ones because of the rain. Hmm, I wonder what the real answer is, hehe...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *Mike is it just me or do you have rear domestic type of wheels with positive offset? if so why? *


yeah, they are mustang rims. my tires in the front were pretty worn and so I just simply took them off, put the tires on the back up front, and then put some mustang rims off a friends car in the back since they fit with the calipers and the lug pattern was correct. I didn't do it for style or substance, but running that day was important enough to me that I lost some style points along the way...


personally, I didn't think they looked half bad... made people think it was a RWD conversion... and yes, it was easy to make people think that.


----------

